# Cutting out my company name on a tag and sewing it?



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

*Sewing Thread on T-shirt*

I wonted to know if sewing some white thread on the sleeve of a black t-shirt would look good. I wont to maybe sew my name of my company on some of my shirts on the sleeve of a typical t-shirt. Would it look stupid,etc
thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Sewing Thread on T-shirt*

There are a lot of brands that have their name/logo embroidered on the sleeve. Nike being one.

I think if you have a unique design and watch the size, it would represent added value.


----------



## JasonSKmfg (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Sewing Thread on T-shirt*

Be carefull. Some shirts are very thin and rip when trying to embrioder.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Sewing Thread on T-shirt*



JasonSKmfg said:


> Be carefull. Some shirts are very thin and rip when trying to embrioder.


It's not the thinness that causes rips, it's using incorrect needles or stabilizer. As long as you use a knowledgeable embroiderer or you follow the rules for stabilizing material, you'll be fine.

I emboider on undershirts. You can't get any thinner than that.


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sewing Thread on T-shirt*

Well I was thinking about just doing it myself at first to save cost. I am just starting out and funds are very low, my company is called Spiral Down and best to describe it would be a Gothic mens clothing company. Is this possible for me to do on a few t-shirts to get my company off the ground to save cost? I have my first order of about 24 black pigment dyed t-shirts and my screen printer is telling me it will probably be an additional fee to to have a separate film to put my business name on the sleeve. For this look on this style of tee I don't wont my name with the design, I wont it separated from the front of the shirt (on the sleeve). Thanks for all the replies, you guys are awsome.
chris


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

*Easy to Sew My comapany name on T-shirt*

Hello, I need to sew my company name on t-shirt or on a tag and then sew it on a t-shirt. Is this hard to learn to sew letters on a t-shirt.Do I need a sewing machine or can I do it via hand.All I need is twelve garments for now. I called company's and they wont too much to do this for me.


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

*Sewing tags Or comnpany name*

Hello, I need to sew my company name on t-shirt or on a tag and then sew it on a t-shirt. Is this hard to learn to sew letters on a t-shirt.Do I need a sewing machine or can I do it via hand.All I need is twelve garments for now. I called company's and they wont too much to do this for me.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Sewing tags Or comnpany name*

It's done with an embroidery machine. There are home machines that could tackle something simple like names. But they start at $500 or so and go up from there.

For just 12 pieces, you shouldn't have to pay any more than $5 to have each one done. If you are finding it too expensive to have done at an embroidery shop, stop in to a sewing machine store and ask. There are usually ladies (and men ) who post on the bulletin board there offering their services.

Patches can also be purchased with the name embroidered on it for $10 or so. Here is a link Stitch A Logo Custom Embroidery Patches and Emblems

If you order labels that are heat-press able, you won't even have to sew them on the shirts. Just use an iron.


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Sewing tags Or comnpany name*

Thanks for the reply rodney, I am just starting out and do not have alot of funds. Shops are quoting me around here like five dollars a shirt to sew my logo name on it.Thats like half what I paid for the whole shirt and screen printing per shirt.My profit will be 5 dollars less per shirt if I do this. I have 12 t shirts right now with design. Can I hand sew my brand name on the sleeve until i get rolling and can pay for it, or do i need the maching to do it. thanks again
christopher


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

I was wondering if there was any special tool that I could use to do this. I just started a gothic/biker t-shirt line. I wonted and to know if posiable to buy fabric (tag material) and somehow cut out of the tag my brand name (spiral down) and sew the tag on the sleeves of my t-shirts. thanks for any help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Sewing tags Or comnpany name*

No, you probably can't hand sew it. At least not good enough where someone would want to buy it.

Embroidery is expensive, especially for a small order like 12 pieces. The only way to make it cost effective for a tee is to do a few hundred at a time. Then you could get your cost down to maybe a $1 or $2 depending on the size of the logo. That's why you don't see embroidery done on tees a lot.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

To remove an existing label you could use scissors or a razor. There are a lot of companies who can make labels for you with your name/logo. On the left column under preferred vendors there are some label companies listed.

Also check out other posts regarding relabeling labels related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

I am talking about making my own tags. My tees are tag less, I wont to buy tag fabric material make a tag and cut out my company's name fromt the tag and sew it my self on my shirt sleeves. Do i use a razor or exact o knife to cut the lettering out?
thanks


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

You can buy a fabric cutter at any fabric store for about $20-30. It looks like a pizza cutter with a very sharp cutting wheel. This is the most efficient way to cut sheets of fabric into small pieces...

The above poster is correct though. There are many label manufacturers that will make them for you. You could have them manufactured and they would look more professional, plus you could spend the saved time marketing and doing other things...


----------



## darkside (Dec 24, 2007)

I am trying to cut cost for right now, and trying to get off the ground. I think for someone to make me twelve custom tags that would be alot of money, well alot compared to what I paid to make. My brand is targeted to goth/biker crowd so edgy look is what I am looking for. I am not looking to cut out single letters from fabric and sew on the letters. I am looking to get fabric, cut a square tag that will be hand sew on sleeve. And I wont to cut out my company name from the tag so my t-shirt would essentially spell out my brand name behind the tag. Is there a tool that I can do this clean with, and with such a small piece of fabric?THANKS


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Try the fabric cutter.


----------

